# What to do with a completed but unpaid commission?



## Random FA User 8675309 (Jun 25, 2016)

Kinda curious what to do in this scenario, was hoping for some feedback.

Several months ago, an FA user purchased a YCH I was offering.  Trying to be diligent, I went ahead and completed the piece with the expectation that he would pay the next day as noted.  He didn't.  We set several other deadlines to pay, all of which passed.  Now he's suspended from FA.

It is a NSFW piece, and the other person is still active on FA...though they had similar images in their gallery, I don't know if the other person was aware of this piece, and I don't want to risk offending them by inquiring about it, even without the question of payment (I've kinda assumed at this point that it's a lost cause to expect payment)

The question is, what to do with the piece?  Would you offer it to the person that's still active, with the knowledge that they may not be aware of the piece having been commissioned (and, being NSFW, that there may be a chance they don't approve of it)?  Or just accept that it wasn't meant to be and either get rid of the piece or strip it back down to the original base?


----------



## LindyHop (Jun 25, 2016)

I would step it down to the original base and resell it, hold on the the finished one too and when the user is no longer suspended try collecting payment again


----------



## Random FA User 8675309 (Jun 25, 2016)

LindyHop said:


> I would step it down to the original base and resell it, hold on the the finished one too and when the user is no longer suspended try collecting payment again



I'm 99.9% certain waiting on the user to come back is a lost cause (based on how long they've been gone, I'm assuming they were bumped right up to their final warning).  I hate to waste a completed piece, but that's my own problem for doing it before payment.  :/

Thank you for your input though.  Really appreciate hearing from other people on these types of scenarios.


----------



## BRN (Jun 25, 2016)

Oof. :c
Looks like you're in kind of a tight spot, huh.

This isn't nice to say, but your intuition is right: you're going to have to consider not taking payment for this as a given. The obvious lessons also exist; like making sure your clients are both capable and willing of paying before doing [too much] work for them, and trusting your instincts about someone's personality.

But I wanted to comment on what you said about 'risking offending' your clients. <3

I'm a commissioner on FA and I've talked to a lot of artists! Your worries there are common. But they're also misplaced. Remember that we-the-commissioners hold you-the-artists in high esteem.

It would *never offend a genuine commissioner* for you to check up on things like this: feel free to ask questions about the preferred method of payment, and make sure you both understand what's expected during the transaction.

In doing so, *you'll actually help both people*, and also, a genuine commissioner has no need to be vague.

Don't be scared of us! ♪


----------



## Random FA User 8675309 (Jun 26, 2016)

BRN said:


> Oof. :c
> Looks like you're in kind of a tight spot, huh.
> 
> This isn't nice to say, but your intuition is right: you're going to have to consider not taking payment for this as a given. The obvious lessons also exist; like making sure your clients are both capable and willing of paying before doing [too much] work for them, and trusting your instincts about someone's personality.
> ...



Thank you so much for your feedback!

Not worried about offending the commissioner...it's the person whose character they included that I'm more concerned about.  They are a couple, but since there's no indication the other person is aware of the piece, I'm not sure what reaction I'd get if I noted them and asked them about their friend's NSFW YCH they never paid for. XD

I try to get a good read on commissioners before I do the work, but I admittedly got a bad break on this one...it took three weeks just to get references because they forgot they'd bought it, and they were actually still buying and uploading commissions they purchased from others while I was waiting for payment on mine.  Kinda makes me curious what they ended up getting suspended a month for, but that's none of my business.


----------



## Yukkie (Jun 26, 2016)

Next time you should have them pay for half of it before you start on their character, then give them the art. Theeeen have them pay for the rest of it. 

You're actually getting paid for doing the work, then. I dunno, a friend of mine does that, just a tip of advice tho.


----------



## Botticella89 (Jun 26, 2016)

Let the person know, if you can, that if payment isn't met by X-date that you will auction the piece off. At least get a percentage of your money you would have gained working on it regularly. Make it clear tho that this was a foreclosed piece that the original person didn't meet the payment deadline over X-number of days and that it's up for sale. Make sure you have a base price for your piece as well as a deadline that the sale and auction will take place.

And take it as a lesson learned. Never do a piece without getting at least a partial payment upfront. That way you know that the person you are doing business with is honest that they have the intent on paying for services. And to not do business with that person again.

If the person who wanted the piece but didn't pay for it comes back accusing you being a con, be firm and tell them that they refused to pay after several inquires and deadlines. It is no different than if a person purchased a storage lot but hasn't paid the bills the owner of the storage facility has the rights to auction off the possessions within the storage lot. If they don't like it, too bad. They had the opportunity to pay and they didn't. They are the cons not you.


----------



## Random FA User 8675309 (Jun 26, 2016)

Botticella89 said:


> What I would do is auction the piece off. At least get a percentage of your money you would have gained working on it regularly. Make it clear tho that this was a foreclosed piece that the original person didn't meet the payment deadline over X-number of days and that it's up for sale. Make sure you have a base price for your piece as well as a deadline that the sale and auction will take place.
> 
> And take it as a lesson learned. Never do a piece without getting at least a partial payment upfront. That way you know that the person you are doing business with is honest that they have the intent on paying for services. And to not do business with that person again.
> 
> If the person who wanted the piece but didn't pay for it comes back accusing you being a con, be firm and tell them that they refused to pay after several inquires and deadlines. It is no different than if a person purchased a storage lot but hasn't paid the bills the owner of the storage facility has the rights to auction off the possessions within the storage lot. If they don't like it, too bad. They had the opportunity to pay and they didn't. They are the cons not you.



It would actually be against my own Terms of Service to sell off a piece with other people's characters, without their consent...and it would be especially unfair to the third party who was basically an innocent bystander by having their character included and having no other involvement in the transaction (as far as I know).  Though it was absolutely inconsiderate of the commissioner to not pay, he didn't violate my Terms of Service at the time, since completing the piece was a gamble on my part that didn't pay off (and I've since updated my Terms of Service to protect myself against this scenario).  

Not to mention selling a piece with other people's characters would make me extremely untrustworthy in the eyes of future commissioners.

You're absolutely right on the lesson learned though.


----------



## Botticella89 (Jun 26, 2016)

Random FA User 8675309 said:


> It would actually be against my own Terms of Service to sell off a piece with other people's characters, without their consent...and it would be especially unfair to the third party who was basically an innocent bystander by having their character included and having no other involvement in the transaction (as far as I know).  Though it was absolutely inconsiderate of the commissioner to not pay, he didn't violate my Terms of Service at the time, since completing the piece was a gamble on my part that didn't pay off (and I've since updated my Terms of Service to protect myself against this scenario).
> 
> Not to mention selling a piece with other people's characters would make me extremely untrustworthy in the eyes of future commissioners.
> 
> You're absolutely right on the lesson learned though.



Not saying what I would do would be right or wrong. Even if you don't auction the piece or have it unposted. I would still not do business with that person anymore. And I'm glad that you took steps to secure your own security in getting paid by commissioners for the future. Hope you have better experiences in the future.


----------



## Random FA User 8675309 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Next time you should have them pay for half of it before you start on their character, then give them the art. Theeeen have them pay for the rest of it.
> 
> You're actually getting paid for doing the work, then. I dunno, a friend of mine does that, just a tip of advice tho.



I don't think there's any payment system with commissions that doesn't rely on at least one party putting their faith in the other. XD


----------



## Yukkie (Jun 26, 2016)

Random FA User 8675309 said:


> I don't think there's any payment system with commissions that doesn't rely on at least one party putting their faith in the other. XD



True true. uwu; Putting blind faith in someone you don't know is one dangerous move tho, babe. I hope this doesn't happen to you again. ;c


----------

